# Deserted garage



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Look at this, some good old school motors!


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

Pretty cool place. All cars are top marques too


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

In 2009 there was a green Beetle and a Van there as well.

You can see it on Google world and you can go thru the history button to see the degridation. The earlier top down pic is dated 31/12/99 when theres a couple of cars outside and it looks a bit better kept at the back . 

Church Gresley in Derbyshire, and you are looking for a long white roof .23 miles south and a little west of where the search takes you.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I have a soft spot for the Lada Samara, not sure if i should admit that or not


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

as soon as i watched that it made me think of a car garage local to me, he is still trading on a daily basis but when you go to the back of the garage it looks similar to that, 15-20 year old cars just laying there to rot, I asked him about one of them at a time (hoping it to make a cheap project car) and the price he was looking was crazy so im sure they will sit for many more years


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

furby-123 said:


> as soon as i watched that it made me think of a car garage local to me, he is still trading on a daily basis but when you go to the back of the garage it looks similar to that, 15-20 year old cars just laying there to rot, I asked him about one of them at a time (hoping it to make a cheap project car) and the price he was looking was crazy so im sure they will sit for many more years


Cool, would love to visit one of these places, love cars like these, remember them from my school days.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

That Metro is beautiful


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool looking old place. Can't believe the Vauxhall Caviler is still red and not pink to be honest though!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone rang the number? lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

carfix said:


> In 2009 there was a green Beetle and a Van there as well.
> 
> *You can see it on Google world and you can go thru the history button to see the degridation. The earlier top down pic is dated 31/12/99 when theres a couple of cars outside and it looks a bit better kept at the back . *
> 
> Church Gresley in Derbyshire, and you are looking for a long white roof .23 miles south and a little west of where the search takes you.


How do you do that?


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Found some more pics on this site:
http://retrorides.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=print&thread=68331

Its really weird how they are all still there....
Dont see this car anymore! someone must have pinched her.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

amatkins said:


> Found some more pics on this site:
> http://retrorides.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=print&thread=68331


Just come across this link http://www.flickr.com/photos/leicester-vehicle-photography/sets/72157624471386418/with/4783189963/ 
on that thread


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

another video...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I suppose they don't have any legal owners anymore?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Just come across this link http://www.flickr.com/photos/leicester-vehicle-photography/sets/72157624471386418/with/4783189963/
> on that thread


Thats great, the one in denmark has some cools stuff, talbot solara and lots more!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> anyone rang the number? lol


Would love thats Lada!

We should all get one as a DW test bed car :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Just looking at the thread that was linked to, it seems that if you ring the number in the video, you can eventually get hold of the guy and he will do a deal on one of the cars! Hence how the Bug has gone presumably!

Must admit the Maestro and the yellow Astra look interesting, not sure why but I was fascinated with those cars back in the 80's when they came out new!!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

On how many left there is only 5 Samara gl's left, really want it, wife would kill me......


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I wonder why....

I'm sure the Enzo is in the Gulf actually, was up for auction a few months back but pulled just before. I reckon most of those in Spain are holiday property owners cars who just leave them there unwashed.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Love this sort of stuff. Bet a few of them could be saved?.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

They are worth saving, don't take my Lada tho!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

What a fantastic find - The old Rover, did an amazing job, I just love these kind of posts, I'd love to find something like that, not that I'd be able to do the work myself as I am unfortunately not mechanically minded - to that extent anyway.
Loved the old car dealer clip, wonder what happened to them.
Did anyone see a post a while ago, about a guy that found about 14 or 15 Toyota Celica's ? cant remember where I seen it, on here, or I think I just did a search on "barn finds" anyway, the guy bought the lot. 
Well done with the Rover :thumb: is that a MK 2 Jag I see in the garage as well ? I'd love one of them !


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

These people must be crazy abandoning these cars!


----------

